# Jungle Vals



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Went to the LFS today , Said I wasn't going to buy any plants but , they were having a special on Val 99 Cents each , I picked up 8.
They are showing all green , very little Brown. I know I have some sort of Plant enrichment stuff laying around..

Any suggestions on things I can do to make them Grow larger ? and , Whats the deal with Co2 ? somebody explain it for me ?
Reds love the Plants , Started thrashing in and out of em.









Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> Went to the LFS today , Said I wasn't going to buy any plants but , they were having a special on Val 99 Cents each , I picked up 8.
> They are showing all green , very little Brown. I know I have some sort of Plant enrichment stuff laying around..
> 
> Any suggestions on things I can do to make them Grow larger ?*they will grow huge without any supplements. Supplements will just make it happen faster* and , Whats the deal with Co2 ? somebody explain it for me ?*pressurized or diy? For jungle vals neither are needed and they can grow like mad without it*
> ...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome , thats nice to hear. What about Wattage. Is there a rule about 1 Watt Per Gallon ? and do Val Grow Quickunder Low watt Lights?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> Awesome , thats nice to hear. What about Wattage. Is there a rule about 1 Watt Per Gallon ? and do Val Grow Quickunder Low watt Lights?


 they should be fine with 1wpg, but a bit more is probably better. Whats your wpg? and what type of lighting?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have vals in both my tanks. two totally different setups though. MY 125 only has two 40 watt bulbs and plain old play sand for substrate. I hardly dose anything im that tank and the vals tend to stay short and fat but are nice and green. MY 75 has two 40 watts and two 32 watts bulbs over it and eco complete substrate. I dose excel and the vals grow tall and thin. I think with lower light they grown but obviously slower and stay stubby. High light and nutrients they grow fast and tall. I have rotalas in both tanks as well and that stuff seems to grow in anything. Got any pics? 8 is a good size clump of plants.


----------

